# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  How to hunt parries in summer cull??

## slk12

Hi all 

Keen to get out in northland for the February parrie shooting but I know hardly anything about hunting them. Any tips would be appreciated re where to hunt them, decoys etc

----------


## MB

I'm not an expert, but find a place where they hang out and attempt to get permission to shoot on that land. Usually paddocks rather than ponds. That's the biggest hurdle. They respond well to decoys and callers and are the easiest duck to hunt. They can be downright dumb at times. Use larger shot than you would otherwise use for ducks as they are somewhere between a duck and a goose in size. Big birds that can take a bit of knocking down.

----------


## Bobba

I was up there this year for the cull. Beginner duck shooter. Had a farm to shoot on, setup up blind and decoys in a paddock beside a pond and waited for them to come. Experienced mate called them in. Boom boom.

Our decoys are just painted ply silhouettes and was really surprised how well they worked.

----------


## Bos

Use the .222
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Micky Duck

as soon as you do shoot a bird or two,add them into the decoys.
steel #3 work good #2 even better
if lead is allowed #3 is awesome.
squauk to get thier attention then shut up...if you manage to drop one out of sky wounded...DONT RUSH OUT TO DISPATCH... often its mates will circle straight around and be easy pickings...Im not saying leave wounded bird in pain for long,but a minute wait could allow you to bag another 3-4 birds really quickly.
if only have mallard decoys...make half your hends into white heads...Ive decoyed parries with lump of punga log with white paint on wing slashes and a crude head poked into place.
dispite all the rumours,most birds are good eating,the younf ones beak/bill will break if held up by bottom half.older birds still good eating,crockpot is your friend. if you cook a corned beef/silverside in water,take out beef and add your frozen parrie,leave overnight and flick switch on in morning,by dinner time it will be falling off bones,dont be afraid of some sauce when serving,it can be a tad on dry side.

----------


## The bomb

And take a chilly bin,the meat goes off real quick in summer,breast them as soon as possible and chill down the meat,you can still use them as decoys even after breasting them.

----------

